# FS: Akios Shuttle 666



## rangerRic (Oct 15, 2018)

Akios shuttle 666 , great condition,used less than ten times. Comes with original box, extra parts, instructions etc. 
$220. Pickup in Richmond Va. Shoot me a message with any questions.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Killer reel - can't go wrong with Akios!


----------



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## rangerRic (Oct 15, 2018)

Still available! I will let it go for $200 flat


----------



## lionelbyron (Sep 18, 2021)

Is the reel still available?


----------

